
Star Trek: Picard – Free Series Premiere Episode – CBS All Access - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PPm5l3o2zw
======
melling
I watched it this morning. It’s pretty good. I might have to subscribe to CBS
for a couple months.

------
ksaj
Deleted now. I guess it was a flash peak.

